# Water and Waste tank



## 118814 (Dec 15, 2008)

We have recently bought an Autotrail motorhome I don't know the size of the water tank or the waste water tank it is not in the instruction manuals can any one help please?

The model is the Autotrail dakota first registered in 2002
Regards
Les


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry I cannot give you an answer I am sure of. I have had four Autotrails and they all had adequate sized tanks, I guess 100lt or so.

Anyway this will give you a bump till someone comes along with an accurate answer, Alan.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My 02 Tracker is about 80L fresh and 60L waste.
I'll check in the morning :wink:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I think you'll find your freshwater tank holds 81 litres. (What's one litre between fellow members.)


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

My 09 Autotrail is 136 ltr fresh and 80 ltr waste


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have an 03 Dakota and the waste tank capacity is MUCH less than the freshwater but sadly I dont know either actual capacities. Also the waste tank contents gauge goes 0%....0%.....0%.......100% !!! very annoying especially when someone comes up to you and says "Theres something running out under the back of your van!" (grey water overflow) 

Can anyone help as its not in the owners manual


----------

